# Drink too much eat too little.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I just very recently realized that I eat very little. And drink liquids alot. Way too much. I would say I have about 15 cups of water/juice a day. When I do eat I also tend to eat very liquidy foods. I am very fond of soups, grapes, strawberries and just about anything I can eat that has liquids. I actually eat tomatoes as if they were apple. And just eat lettuce. Alone. Just lettuce.To the point where I'm curious if I'm actually eating enough. I imagine I'm having very very little calories a day on this diet and I imagine its not good for me at all. I am pretty much nothing but liquids at this moment. And I'm not really a meat person now in days. I'm just thirsty....alot. Although I just recently realized this I been doing this for like the past few months.


My weight is perfectly fine. I'm actually slightly above average weight although I appear very skinny. I just tend to have a very strange diet.

So my question is. If this diet is working for me should I change it? Should I try to eat more? Is this just what my body wants?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My main concern about drinking too much liquid, and not eating enough, would be your electrolytes, but you are also having juice and vegetables. Its good that you like these things, but you really need to have some protein in your diet as well. Your muscle mass will go, and once your body has no muscle mass to feed off of, it will look to your organs.


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea hit it spot on with atrophy and protein uptake. Even if you're not a meat person, there are other alternatives. Eggs, nuts, and soy would be some of them. Fish may be a good avenue to take as well, especially tuna. As long as you aren't experiencing any adverse health effects I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you talked to a doctor about it? It could be that you're subconsciously avoiding solid foods because you have stomach problems. When you eat more food do you get sick?


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Nearsification said:


> I just very recently realized that I eat very little. And drink liquids alot. Way too much. I'm just thirsty....alot.


I'm in the same boat, although I still eat, just not so much, but if it was up to me I'd be just fine with any other calorie intake, I can go enough decent amount of time without food daily, but not without drinking, and one cup size for me won't do in any one sitting, it has to be 12 ounces plus at least.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Is your diet working for you? If it is, great! 

Are you having health problems that could possibly be connected to your diet? (such as certain deficiencies)

Are you taking supplements for the lack of protein? You like drinks...try protein shakes? Sometimes they can be very good and you don't even notice.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I have a similar issue. My appetite is TINY. Usually, a small chicken caesar salad, or 2-3 ounces of steak is enough to fill me right up, which doesn't leave a lot of room for anything else I might need. I'm slightly underweight (5'5 110lbs). I've spoken to my doctor, and I do have a few deficiences, but nothing major (except D, but that's for another reason! *terrified of direct sunlight* XD)

I don't force feed myself, or try to eat anything I don't like. It doesn't make sense to me. If your health isn't affected, and you feel energetic/healthy, then you're probably fine. I find that when I'm not getting enough of something, my body starts to crave it anyway, so there are some signs? Either that, or I'm just crazy.  

If you're really concerned, get the doc to test your blood and tell you if you have any deficiences, then start taking the appropriate vitamins once a day to stay on top of it. I pop a multi every morning, along with an extra vitamin D pill and an extra vitamin B pill...and it's all gravy! 

Except not too much gravy, cause that's bad for you. >.>


----------

